# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Bee Nuc Wanted in Aberdeen Area

## scaie

I am in the process of setting up a hive and need a bees to complete my hive.  I live in Aberdeen city but I am willing to travel to collect the bees.  Oh and good natured, highly productive bees would be fab!  :Smile:

----------


## Easy beesy

What size hive? 
Eb

----------


## scaie

I have a national hive
Susan

----------

